# Darn it - I'm done with my makeup and I totally forgot to use :blank:



## prinzessin784 (Apr 29, 2007)

Alright, I can't be the only one who does this - every day after I finish my face and go "oh crap!  I wanted to use this!"  Today for instance, I am going to a job interview at a marina store and I wanted a simple but pretty look.  I finish and go, "damnit!  I should have used Lightscapade!"  I ALWAYS forget about that MSF!  I'm hooked on Shooting Star (which is what I used today) and Stereo Rose but I always forget about my others!

Which products do you forget you have until it's too late??


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 29, 2007)

Mascara is one of the last things I apply, facewise. I'm getting better, but I used to _always_ forget it.


----------



## madkitty (Apr 29, 2007)

I neary had a hissy fit one morn half way to work and realised I hadnt even done my eyebrows LOL


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 29, 2007)

I've forgot mascara before, I always forget MSF's because I do blush & bronzer most of the time, I've forgotten eyeliner before.....


----------



## Hilly (Apr 29, 2007)

eye cream under my eye concealor!


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 29, 2007)

Mascara.  Sometimes lipstick-- I don't realize it until I take a glimpse in the rearview mirror in my car.  Then it's like 'doh!!'


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 29, 2007)

_*Mascara seems to be the #1 thing I forget...I hate to admit it's slipped my mind more than a few times
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 29, 2007)

Mascara most likely.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 29, 2007)

Mascara or undereye concealor usually, heh


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm surprised so many people forget mascara!  I can't leave the house without it usually - my lashes are so blonde they are almost clear and I feel ridiculously naked without it on haha.


----------



## Annie (Apr 29, 2007)

I've forgotten mascara so many times that now I just keep a tube in my purse.

I forget my brows sometimes too.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 29, 2007)

I honestly did not think this many people would say 'mascara'. Thanks.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Annie* 

 
_I've forgotten mascara so many times that now I just keep a tube in my purse.

I forget my brows sometimes too._

 
I do the same thing. Now, if only I could find a trial size lash primer....


----------



## rainbow (Apr 30, 2007)

there was a few occassion when i forgotten about my brows. lol


----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2007)

my brows - when i realise i feel so unfinished.

On a slightly different note, i hate it when I get all made up and forget my perfume


----------



## Holly (Apr 30, 2007)

Mascara! I used to forget all the time


----------



## stellarx1587 (Apr 30, 2007)

I always forget either my mascara or primer...


----------



## SerenityRaine (Apr 30, 2007)

my brows or liner


----------



## courters (Apr 30, 2007)

The only thing I've forgotten is mascara, I just get distracted and forget about it!  I have really blonde eyelashes, so I just keep a trial size mascara in my purse in case I ever forget - I wouldn't want to go the whole day looking like I'd plucked all my lashes out!


----------



## sharyn (Apr 30, 2007)

I usualy take everything I want to use for my make up out of the drawer and place them on my vanity table before I start. So I usualy dont forget products though I sometimes forget e/s primer( happens maybe once a month). what bothers me more is when I use everything I want and have great make up on and then forget to take my powders, lipsticks etc. with me (in case I'm going out) so I cant do touch ups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grrrrrr


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kat* 

 
_my brows - when i realise i feel so unfinished.

On a slightly different note, i hate it when I get all made up and forget my perfume_

 
Ditto and ditto!  I hate forgetting my brows, especially if I'm doing a bolder look, making my brows all but disappear into my face!

I also forget doing my lips, since the colours I usually wear I keep in my purse.  I think of doing them on the way out but end up just slapping something on while I'm driving (at a red light, of course).

There was one time I left the house without highlighting under my brows, I have no clue how.  My only consolation is that I used neutral colours that day!


----------



## bruinshorty (May 1, 2007)

I always forget lip products


----------



## msmack (May 1, 2007)

brows, but thats it usually...


----------



## calbear (May 1, 2007)

Mine is always mascara on my bottom lashes (since I always have on fake lashes on top)


----------



## jupiter_wind (May 1, 2007)

I've often forgotten about my mascara too, especially when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## Kiseki (May 1, 2007)

I usually forget mascara and sometimes I forget blemish concealer and only realize it when I'm applying powder.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 1, 2007)

I forget to apply lip balm before I apply anything else. I like to let it absorb into my lips before I do a lipgloss/stick.


----------



## Pretty (May 1, 2007)

Moisturiser!


----------



## xheylushx (May 1, 2007)

I don't really forget things, I usually just don't have time seeing as I'm always late. So I have to skip things even though it pains me a little. I usually try to at least wear foundation, powder, mascara, and lip gloss depending on how much time I have.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (May 1, 2007)

I've forgotten mascara a few times.


----------



## Corien (May 1, 2007)

I always forget lipbalm, because it's not inside my 'daily makeup' a.k.a my MAC drawer with Diorshow and cheap eyelashcurler. And if I actually do put it on, I normally take it with me in my pocket for the rest of the day and never put it back in my drawer...


----------



## astronaut (May 1, 2007)

Mascara as well for me. There were times were I would forget it from time to time


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 3, 2007)

I forget eyeshadow base and sometimes moisturizer.


----------



## MACisME (May 3, 2007)

its mostly my brows...


----------



## elektra513 (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_I also forget doing my lips, since the colours I usually wear I keep in my purse. I think of doing them on the way out but end up just slapping something on while I'm driving (at a red light, of course).

There was one time I left the house without highlighting under my brows, I have no clue how. My only consolation is that I used neutral colours that day!_

 
^^^ This is me all the way


----------



## sakura88 (Jun 2, 2007)

Separate SPF for me.


----------



## MaySum (Jun 2, 2007)

primer and eyeshadow base - I only remember 1 time in 4


----------



## astronaut (Jun 2, 2007)

Yesterday, I forgot to put concealor underneath my eyes and when I noticed it, I had already done a full face and moved to do my eyes; so it was way late.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2007)

Mascara.  I used to forget it all the time.  I've gotten better though.


----------



## Renee (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Mascara is one of the last things I apply, facewise. I'm getting better, but I used to always forget it._

 
Me, too!


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 29, 2007)

I've forgotten to fill in my brows a couple of times! Also, I used to forget to use my perfume, but now I use it everytime I go out!


----------



## enviable (Jul 30, 2007)

curling my lashes and mascara


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 31, 2007)

to curl my lashes.


----------



## pahblov (Jul 31, 2007)

mascara, on an embarassingly frequent level.


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 31, 2007)

My damn primer! 

I have only forgotten it twice, but both times I remember why I use it: it makes a great difference in how long the makeup lasts and how it wears!


----------



## frocher (Aug 1, 2007)

Mascara, primers


----------



## kblakes (Aug 1, 2007)

My udpp.  My eye makeup slides off without that stuff.


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 1, 2007)

i tend to forget to put on lipstick because i am more focused on making my eyes look great than my lips.


----------



## maggiep07 (Aug 1, 2007)

i'm suprised so many people said mascara! that is like my number one product.

but i pretty much always forget the lips. and then i get angry when i get to work because i feel incomplete... liek today!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 2, 2007)

Concealor.  I don't usually forget it, but it's one of those things where once you have moved on to the rest of your face, you really can't go back.


----------



## mello (Aug 2, 2007)

Prep+Prime for my face or this green stuff I use to cover redness. Mostly I forget the green stuff.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 2, 2007)

i ALWAYS forget mascara. 
i just look at myself in the mirror and think 'something is not right...' and then realise it is the mascara.


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_i ALWAYS forget mascara. 
i just look at myself in the mirror and think 'something is not right...' and then realise it is the mascara._

 



the part about looking in the mirror before the mascara holds true to me as well, because if i had gone through all the trouble of putting everything else on but the mascara, it would look totally weird because my eyelashes are extremely long and they are blond. thats why i never worry about getting false lashes because i already have the length and the color is good after i put on the mascara.


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 6, 2007)

I never forget mascara.

I always forget to curl my lashes though. I'll forget blush or lipstick every once in a while. Or I'll forget to highlight under the brows (I use a highlight stick instead of a shadow) or down my nose (I don't know, I think my nose is wide). And I forget perfume all the time, I've just gotten out of the habit of pulling it out of the drawer.


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Moisturizer.  I get in a hurry and forget to put it on.


----------



## rollergirl (Aug 7, 2007)

Visine. And primer.


----------



## powderpaint (Aug 9, 2007)

mascara


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 18, 2007)

I hate when I forget my UDPP. There is nothing like spending all that time on your eye shadow and then realizing it's going to fade by lunch because you forgot the primer!

I love this stuff, I need to buy more soon.


----------

